# Building a skid steer plow?



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys I am wanting to build a skid steer plow out of an older unimount that I have laying around the shop. Only problem is I don't know what I am doing. I assume I just need to get a universal skid attachment plate and have the plow welded to that. And then I will need to replace the hydro lines with ones that will connect into the skid loader. Once that is done it should hook right up and be ready to go correct? 

Currently this skid has a BX 8 on it and we love it so far but this last storm was slop and the pusher kept running up on top of the crap. Took several passes to clean down to bare pavement. 

Am I at least in the ball park on what needs to happen to make this work?


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

i got a 5/16" universal mounting plate off eBay from titan attachments for $120 then bolted a plate with ears on it to the mounting plate. had hoses built at a local Napa with the quick disconnects. i also have a hook welded to the top of the mounting plate which is where the chain attaches to lift the plow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your also forgetting about crossover valves.
How is it going to lift?
Is it going to have downpressure?


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

dieselss;2120574 said:


> Your also forgetting about crossover valves.
> How is it going to lift?
> Is it going to have downpressure?


it lifts via the chain hooked up to the mounting plate so as you tilt it lifts. didnt bother with crossovers and never had an issue. no down pressure needed for me it works fine the way it is


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Never hot anything yet I bet?

You may not need d.p. but maybe the o.p does.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Did one a few years back. You are on the right track.

I did mine with down pressure by welding a 3rd link from plow frame to top of skid loader plate. Allowed you to scrape a little better as you had the weight of the arms to help keep plow on ground.

I did have to install restrictors in the hydro lines as the skid loader pushed way to much fluid and would slam the plow back and forth when angling from left to right.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

dieselss;2120597 said:


> Never hot anything yet I bet?
> 
> You may not need d.p. but maybe the o.p does.


I've hit tons of stuff no worse than hitting it with a bucket. well if the op needs down pressure hell have to figure that out on his own, i simply told him how i did mine. mine is also on a 753 and was on my 743 before that so it doesn't have high flow hydraulics like the new machines


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's like insurance....you may never need it.
Then one day wham.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

There's several threads/posts, here's one that popped up a few days ago.
No details regarding X over valves but shows the mount and how to achieve DP

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2118888&postcount=7


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BUFF;2120665 said:


> There's several threads/posts, here's one that popped up a few days ago.
> No details regarding X over valves but shows the mount and how to achieve DP
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2118888&postcount=7


I wouldn't trust that guy, he's an idiot.............Thumbs Up

That's my old plow that I use around the shop, here's the one I built from scratch years ago, and still use commercially every snow fall. Shortly after cutting the bottom apart and straightening/re-enforcing it, I added the cross over relief valve. Should have listened and done it right away:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79527


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! I have to see it to understand what needs to be done...sometimes drives my guys crazy lol. Thanks for the info going to order a plate this afternoon.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hear is a pic of one I made a few yrs ago


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I just built a skid steer plow last year. I used an older 8 foot fisher straight blade. I cut the 3 hole mounting ears on it, tilted the plow up a bit then solid welded it to the bobtach plate. I went with the heavy duty plate from bob cat. Once the plow was welded to to the plate i made up some triangle gusset plates and welded them on top and bottom of the a frame where they meet the plate. The plow doesnt need any chains for lifting, as you use the lift arms and curl pistons to lift it. I did put two restrictors in the hyd lines to slow the angle down, then sand blasted and painted it. Works fantastic!


----------

